# need help mr frankl .....



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

i just purchased this one.. the guy who has sell me most of my piranhas dont know what kind thats why i came here and youall have been a great help to id my animals.. here are some pics of this one i think its a spilo cf?? this animal its around 15 cm... or 16 cm... any input will be really apreciated

B.C.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

another shoot


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

last one


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice fish


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

thanx..


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

try to get a good shot of the tail fin. I beleive it is a rhom but at such a small size it is hard to identify but I am saying rhom at this point.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

you think??-- i was hpoing to be a spilo cf .. this guy its around 15 or 16 cm... = 7 or 8 inches.....


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

here are some new pics of the tail any help will be apreciated..

b.c.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

on







e more


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

last one


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice looking P


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Hard to say, those belly scutes look large and I don't see any humeral. Red blemish on cheek consistent with juvenile serrasalmus sp. I'm not convinced it is rhombeus.


----------



## ALLIGATORMEX (Aug 28, 2003)

so for now you csan say its a rhombeus'''... IM GOING TO TRY AND TAKE SOME OTHER PICS TOMORROW . I JUST GOT TODAY AT NOON THIS FISH AND ITS KIND OF SCARED..

B.C.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

To me it looks kinda spilocf'ish. I could be wrong though.

~Dj


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Thats one beautiful serra!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

ALLIGATORMEX said:


> so for now you csan say its a rhombeus'''... IM GOING TO TRY AND TAKE SOME OTHER PICS TOMORROW . I JUST GOT TODAY AT NOON THIS FISH AND ITS KIND OF SCARED..
> 
> B.C.










frank said 


> Hard to say, those belly scutes look large and I don't see any humeral. Red blemish on cheek consistent with juvenile serrasalmus sp. I'm not convinced it is rhombeus.


serra spilo (sp) cf


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

very nice!

He probably needs some time to chill, then his colors will come out


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Me thinks spilo cf. in any case he's a really nice looking specimen whatever he may be. Give him some time he'll come around and be more comfortable around you. My big brandti took a couple weeks but now he attacks my hand and stuff. Every fish is different so just be patient with him and enjoy that you have a very nice looking p.


----------

